# Best 3 wt??



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

In the Market for one. I want to be right around $300. Want something 8ft or shorter. What do ya'll think??
I have been looking at the Echo 2, Beulah Guide Series, Sage Launch, some TFO rods, St Croix Avid. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I never used, or built, a St Croix I didn't like. Haven't tried the Avid series though, but I have used and built some rods with similar SCIII blanks.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good to know Goober! I was hoping you would tune in.. I dont know anyone with as much experience with fly rods as you. Thanks! Anyone else??


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 7' 3wt St Croix that is very nice.
I'm not big on the reel seats on it though.
I guess that do it for light weight.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm with Grandpa D, I have the Avid 3 wt and it is my favorite small stream rod. I have compared it side by side with some higher end rods and the action is better IMO. My friend has a Loomis 3 wt and we both like the Avid better. To each his own though.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the same thing I have been seeing as I search the web. Everyone likes their avids! I would prob buy a Winston or something but I have all these gift cards and some points built up at cabelas. I think i'll buy the avid...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you'll like the Avid too Nor-tah. If I was looking for a 3wt right now, I'd probably score the Sage VT2. It's a little more, but they rock. I'm going to be picking up a 5wt VT2 the next time I'm at the fly shop.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> .....................................
> I have been looking at the Echo 2, Beulah Guide Series, Sage Launch, some TFO rods, St Croix Avid. Thanks for any suggestions!


I didn't know Beulah made 3wt fly rods. I thought they only were into spey and switch rods and their respective fly lines.

Where could I wrap my hands around a lightweight Beulah?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Evingsten doesn't have any ?? J/K . No go in Wy- You'll have to come to UT or Iderho fer them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Evingsten doesn't have any ?? J/K . No go in Wy- You'll have to come to UT or Iderho fer them.


Hooterville buddy, I mean Hooterville.

Hey, Wyoming's 2 years behind everyone else.....yer guys' last days are in 2012; we go out in 2014! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ive only seen the Beulahs online and on Ebay. I have heard mixed reviews on the one hand/light wt rods they make. Some LOVE them, some not so much. I appreciate all the feedback guys!! I'll post up some pics when I get all set up.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey kyle,

Is this rod for really small stream stuff? 15' and shorter casts?

something you may want to consider... Get yourself a cheapie rod. Any real differences in rods wont probably be noticed on such short casts. You know I am a gear junkie and like having the best gear I can afford, but for these small stream rods, $300 bucks might be overspending.

Whatever you get, make sure to bring it up to my neck of the woods this summer and we will break it in.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats easy, i got a G looms GLX 8 ft 3 weight best flyrod i ever fished with, and they do cost a bit more, but just rememeber they are garented for life, you ever break that rod for any reason they will replace it no questions asked, i broke my tip a few years back and they replaced it no charge.

So thats why you spend a little more, becuase it pays off in the long run.
just rememeber a good flyrod will last a life time.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

The sweetest 3 weight I ever used was fishing with Leigh Perkins using one of his orvis helios. They are sweet little rods, but I think they run upwards of 700 bucks. But if I had the money, that is what I would buy. 

I've only heard good things about the St. Croix rods, and am a fan of TFO rods - which will probably be what I buy next. Let me know what you decide on, because I may be in the market for something very similar in the near future.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!! 
I would love a GLX, but hey I would love a z axis and helios too. I am going with an Echo (I know, I am flip flopping a lot) but some very trusted fly fisherman have given me some great advice! Echo Carbon for me and i'm buying sharkskin with the money i'll save. :lol: :wink: :wink: Just kidding.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sparky, Loomis no longer offers the original GLX anymore. It was replaced by the streamdance series.... unfortunately. The action is different than the old GLX and IMHO, not nearly the rod that the original was. Also, TFO, Echo, Sage, and St Croix also offer the same unconditional warranty as Loomis. 

I don't really understand the hooplah with TFO. I have cast numerous TFO rods and none of them really impressed me that much. I think putting Lefty Kreh's signature on the rods were a genius marketing ploy. Most TFOs are faster actions, and that is something you DON'T want in a small stream rod. A rod that loads up at 40-50 feet is no good when most of your casts are under 20 feet. And even with their fast actions, they still die when you put the wood to them and throw 80+ feet of line. I have a Scott S3 and a Helios that both have much better touch in close, yet they don't get all mushy and overpowered when you are double hauling a ****load of line. And no, it is not necessary to ever be making 100 foot+ cast in fishing situations but when you have that much line out it allows you to feel every little flaw and imperfection of the rod.

Kyle, that Echo Carbon is one hell of a rod and you will be happy with it. Echo is owned/ran by Tim Rajeff, who, along with his brother Steve, were the chief designers at GLoomis for many years. So of course, it is no surprise, that the Echos have a VERY similar action and feel as the original GLX rods for about 25% of the pricetag.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah....have you ever tried a Rogue ?

http://store.roguerods.com/index.php?ma ... n1ms61tbq2

I have had a 3wt. 8' 3-piece Rogue for about four years...change the spool twice a year, I've changed the line 3 or 4 times, it goes every place I go. Never given me any problems and I would imagine it works well on small rivers and streams. Not quite as limber as Cabela's rods. I even caught a fish with it once...

I've heard these were developed by an ex-employee of Loomis...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Havent tried the Rogues. They look nice though. Bought the Echo tonight. And got the little reel all dressed up!
[attachment=1:2forgk3m]IMG_0070.JPG[/attachment:2forgk3m]
[attachment=0:2forgk3m]IMG_0068.JPG[/attachment:2forgk3m]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> ...................
> 
> Kyle, that Echo Carbon is one hell of a rod and you will be happy with it. Echo is owned/ran by Tim Rajeff, who, along with his brother Steve, were the chief designers at GLoomis for many years. So of course, it is no surprise, that the Echos have a VERY similar action and feel as the original GLX rods for about 25% of the pricetag.


I know little of the Echo series but a video or two I have watch. One has Tim bending a 3wt over backwards until he breaks the rod. It was impressive and you couldn't get close to that type of an arc with their GLX. Well, I hope the Rajeffs do well at Echo and learn from the things that went poorly for Loomis, or them, when they were in Woodland.

I can't deny that the Loomis team knew how to build a rod that would cast a mile. The Rajeffs were champion distance fly casters know how to build a rod. I have built a fly rod or two and naturally had my own warranty and on a percentage basis my customers broke more Loomis rods than any other make. Many a GLX came back, most broken right above the ferrule. That's a design flaw IMHO. Loomis stood by their warranty, but my labor to rebuild the rod(s) was free gratis. I even owned a GLX, but gave the tip to a customer that broke his. Maybe just badluck, who knows. But it goes without saying, my custom Loomis rod building tenure was brief.

So Kyle when ya get your Echo, will ya let ole Goob give it a toss.....ah...bend it a little?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah of course!! As long as you dont charge too much for that Goldens trip we are doing. :wink: 

Buying the rod at Cabelas is the smart thing, if I dont like it, BACK IT GOES! :twisted: I know i'll like it though. So has anyone seen the vid of old Lefty Kreh using the top three sections for short casts??? Haha, pretty cool. I have read all sorts of things on lengths of ultra light rods. This one is 7'6", when i'm up on Nebo Creek i'm going to try that trick. Cant wait.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Yeah of course!! As long as you dont charge too much for that Goldens trip we are doing. :wink:
> 
> Buying the rod at Cabelas is the smart thing, if I dont like it, BACK IT GOES! :twisted: I know i'll like it though. So has anyone seen the vid of old Lefty Kreh using the top three sections for short casts??? Haha, pretty cool. I have read all sorts of things on lengths of ultra light rods. This one is 7'6", when i'm up on Nebo Creek i'm going to try that trick. Cant wait.


Yes, Cabela's is great for rod returns.

I haven't seen the Lefty Kreh thing.

All of my ultra light fly rods are between 66" and 108" long. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahaha, you have a 5.5 foot fly rod!!??

I cant find the vid right now but he does it in this video at 1:35. Pretty good vid.
[youtube:2ky30z1m]http://www.youtube.com/v/2nJ9xGuSH7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"[/youtube:2ky30z1m]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Hahaha, you have a 5.5 foot fly rod!!??
> ..........................quote]
> 
> Yeah, a custom-made bamboo rod.
> ...


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Got a few 3-wts. Two Orvis 7'6", one with a slow action, one with a medium action. A St Croix 7'6" with medium action. A Loomis 7'3" medium action. Best one? I believe the St Croix is excellent - if I can get it away from my wife to use. I keep it and the medium action Orvis in my truck at all times, just in case.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Where do you park? :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> ...........................................
> 
> I can't deny that the Loomis team knew how to build a rod that would cast a mile. The Rajeffs were champion distance fly casters know how to build a rod. I have built a fly rod or two and naturally had my own warranty and on a percentage basis my customers broke more Loomis rods than any other make. Many a GLX came back, most broken right above the ferrule. That's a design flaw IMHO. Loomis stood by their warranty, but my labor to rebuild the rod(s) was free gratis. I even owned a GLX, but gave the tip to a customer that broke his. Maybe just badluck, who knows. But it goes without saying, my custom Loomis rod building tenure was brief.
> ...............................................


FYI: Loomis announced that starting January 1, 2010 that they will no longer offer rod blanks for custom rod building.

Go figure.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, you have a 5.5 foot fly rod!!??
> ...


Those absolutely are TERRIBLE. Some even have the nerve to call them Banty's, which they are definitely NOT.

You are taking a rod to the half way point of the bend and adding a handle.....YIKES. :shock:

But on this same note, I do have a 5'3" 5 wt. Fenwick......ORIGINAL. 8)


----------

